# Has anyone replaced the oil pan and pickup tube?



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

*Oil pan and pickup tube replacement.*

I have a decent size dent in my oil pan and fear the pan may be touching the pickup tube. I found a lower pan and pickup tube for a good price but haven't found a DIY, can anyone give advice for this procedure or link to a DIY? 

Done. 










Shiny new pan is on and so far, leak free. 










Quick DIY 

1. Drain the oil from the pan. 

2. Remove the pan bolts using a T30 bit. 

3. Remove the pan by the little indents on the upper pan/block with a pry bar or screwdriver. 

4. Wipe the oil from the upper pan and lower pan mounting surface. 

5. Use a soft touch and a narrow steel scraper to remove the leftover silicone from the mounting surface. It's better to use a softer metal like copper when scraping product from a surface that must remain undamaged. 

6. Make sure the mounting surface is very clean of silicone and oil. 

7. Apply a 1.5-2MM wide bead of silicone on the lower pan mounting surface to the inside of the bolt holes. 

8. Mount the pan and put a bolt at each corner finger tight so it doesn't move. 

9. Put the rest of the bolts in hand tight. 

10. Tighten bolts in a diagonal pattern to 7FT-LBS or 84 INCH-LBS. 

11. Wait at least 30 minutes for the VW silicone to dry before putting oil back in. 

12. Top off the engine oil, start the car and look for leaks. 

13. If you have leaks, make sure all the bolts are tight. If they are, start at step 1. 

Pickup tube: 

1. Loosen the three T30 bits on the pickup tube. 

2. Gently pull the tube from the oil pump. Quite a bit of oil will come out with the tube, be ready. 

3. Put the new oil seal on the end of the pickup tube and stick the tube into the pump. 

4. Hand tighten the two bolts attached to the tube. Tighten the bolt that goes through the retaining ring at the base of the pump. 

5. Torque the three bolts to 7 FT-LBS or 84 INCH-LBS. 

The cause for replacement -


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its a fairly easy process.the lower pan is simple. Just remember to correctly torque the bolts. As far as the pick up, its right there, but may require the upper pan be pulled as well I'll check my Bentley for you

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Its a fairly easy process.the lower pan is simple. Just remember to correctly torque the bolts. As far as the pick up, its right there, but may require the upper pan be pulled as well I'll check my Bentley for you
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 
Yea be careful torquing the pan. I tried torquing to spec on 2 separate occasions ( first for turbo install and fix oil pan leak 3 weeks ago) and I snapped bolts both times before even reaching factor spec  Now when I get home I have to try and tap this snapped bolt out hopefully without having to take the pan off after I just put it back on with no leaks this time (except where bolt snapped)


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Its a fairly easy process.the lower pan is simple. Just remember to correctly torque the bolts. As far as the pick up, its right there, but may require the upper pan be pulled as well I'll check my Bentley for you
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 That would be great! Looking through the parts breakdown,
it doesn't look like the upper pan needs to be removed, but since it's a VW who knows.






pennsydubbin said:


> Yea be careful torquing the pan. I tried torquing to spec on 2 separate occasions ( first for turbo install and fix oil pan leak 3 weeks ago) and I snapped bolts both times before even reaching factor spec  Now when I get home I have to try and tap this snapped bolt out hopefully without having to take the pan off after I just put it back on with no leaks this time (except where bolt snapped)


 You're freaking me out man. Did you find a gasket or use the gasket maker VW recommends?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's gasket maker silicone. But Jimmy is correct.I snapped one as well while installing the turbo.those bolts are horribly soft material...
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Dronks said:


> That would be great! Looking through the parts breakdown,
> it doesn't look like the upper pan needs to be removed, but since it's a VW who knows.
> 
> 
> ...


 I used some kind of make a gasket silicon I bought elsewhere when I put turbo pan on, but I had a few spots that leaked. This past time I just bought silicon from dealer thinking it should be better quality. So far it's held up fine...until later that day I noticed a leak and saw that a bolt snapped :facepalm:


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

How tight did you guys torque them?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dronks said:


> How tight did you guys torque them?


Til tight, nor crazy...use a stubby ratchet so you don't go crazy on it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Til tight, nor crazy...use a stubby ratchet so you don't go crazy on it
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


yes, use a short ratchet so you can't over torque them as easily.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Thought you had torque specs. My shiny new Bentley manual says 11 ft lbs.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I actually totally forgot to get those for you...but I do have torque specs lol... But I can assure you be careful...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dronks said:


> Thought you had torque specs. My shiny new Bentley manual says 11 ft lbs.


seems a bit much... maybe 11nm?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

As per Bentley 7ft-lb or 10Nm...he must have been looking at the 2.0t section

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> As per Bentley 7ft-lb or 10Nm...he must have been looking at the 2.0t section
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


i thought so. same as the valve cover...


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> As per Bentley 7ft-lb or 10Nm...he must have been looking at the 2.0t section
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got another question! When you guys dropped the pan did you notice if the pickup tube went into the upper pan? I'm replacing mine and Bentley tells me to replace the oil seal at the top of the pickup tube.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah it's right there...get the seal.but if it's all clean and not damaged I'd just leave it alone. you'll actually notice the seal on the pan in quite solid.I have an OEM pan if you'd like to buy it...save yourself some cash... If I were you, I'd replace those OEM bolts with stronger stainless hardware.I did because I didn't want to snap any others.pulling one out after the head is off sucks
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation on the bolts, I think I'll get some stainless ones! 

Do you think the upper pan would have to be removed to replace the oil seal at the top of the pickup tube or is it in clear view and easy to get to? That seal is the only part I'm nervous about. A local shop wants $250 to swap the pan and pickup tube.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I think when I had mine off, it was a simple bolt holding it in place from below... The upper pan essentially is the crank girdle for lack of a better term

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank ya


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

where is the big Dent actually located? Because you may not be near the pick up anyway.before replacing it, check it out

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> where is the big Dent actually located? Because you may not be near the pick up anyway.before replacing it, check it out
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Throughout the width of the pan.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

pics?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll have pics and a write up tomorrow. The reason I'm doing this is because there's a noise that sounds like the timing chain is slapping around when cold but is nearly gone when the car warms up after a few miles. Using a mechanics stethoscope I snooped around the oil pan and bottom of the transmission and heard a faster vibration that sounds like the pickup tube is hitting the bottom of the pan. 

That's the theory anyway, I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Done.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nicely done! looks like a new oil pickup design...

so any pics of the pan before? and the pickup?


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> nicely done! looks like a new oil pickup design...
> 
> so any pics of the pan before? and the pickup?


Thank ya!

It is an all new pickup design from what was in mine. 

I didn't take the time to get the pan and pickup cleaned today but I'll make some time tomorrow and get some pics up.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry I took my sweet ass time posting these :wave:

The dent is a little bigger than it looks in the pictures.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Meh, not bad looking, but probably a smart move regardless

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## bediz (May 24, 2012)

Looks like I will need to replace the lower oil pan and the oil pick up tube and the transmission pan for my 2008 VW Jetta SE 2.5L CBTA. Does anyone have advise on whether I should go for OEM or aftermarket on these parts? What about cost? Where can I find good deals? I'm in NC.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its only a dealer part.no aftermarket parts are really available...I have an OEM pan that's nearly perfect came off when I installed the turbo...you want it?

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## bediz (May 24, 2012)

I would have been interested in yours, yes, but I already ordered one, albeit not OEM. Besides, you're on the other side of the continent. Thanks, anyway. I am looking for the transmission pan and the oil pick up tube though. Any leads?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Let me look into that for you

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## bediz (May 24, 2012)

I appreciate that. Let me know if you come up with anything.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

I bought my stuff from VWpartsdept.com. Great prices on OEM parts and fast shipping.


----------



## jdelgado1025 (Apr 28, 2015)

Dronks said:


> I bought my stuff from VWpartsdept.com. Great prices on OEM parts and fast shipping.


Hello, did you buy the pick up tube from this website as well? I can't seem to find it exactly.


----------



## kingowe (Jun 12, 2007)

I know this thread is almost 5 years old and people get all cranky when old threads are bumped, I did this last night (along with low pressure oil sensor) and really appreciated the write-up and pictures.

I ended up going with Permatex gasket maker (stealership wanted $56 for 80mL of gasket maker) which needs to cure for 24 hours before adding back in oil. So hopefully I don't get ded using it.

Thanks OP!! 7 years later some poor SOB in Canada is laying on his driveway in January following your write-up! :beer::beer:


----------

